# Packington Hall Farm, New years day 2015



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is my one and only explore of the year so far, Packington Hall farm House. Built around 1850, and now for sale for £550.000 a 3 storey period farm house, with 3 reception rooms, 8 bedroom and 1.5 acres of land.
Sadly a lot of the rooms including the kitchen, living room and a downstairs bedroom were too dark to photograph, and the pics turned out too bad to post.
It was a shame to see most of the past owners books, and photographs/albums just thrown outside into an outbuilding to rot!
On entering the 3rd floor I was surprised at how out of character the rooms were, naked people were sketched on the walls, one room was called "the Bar" and there was an "exit" sign above the stairs. I found it all very strange, and left with lots of questions.
Had an embarrassing moment when first entering the grounds, tripping over a huge tree root and face planting the mud. It was very funny! 



IMG_1622 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1618 by *stealthstarseventynine*,on Flickr


IMG_1617 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1608 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1590 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1597 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1585 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1580 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1532 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1516 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1499 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1506 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1412 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1387 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1419 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1451 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1457 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1463 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


IMG_1635 by *stealthstarseventynine*, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice to see a report from you stealth. .and a great one it is too.thank you..


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2015)

Great set. Heart wrenching to see photos like that rotting away. And £550,000. They have got to be having a giraffe.


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2015)

That is good, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 12, 2015)

Really like this, a good way to start the year. Did you see what years those calendars were for?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 12, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Really like this, a good way to start the year. Did you see what years those calendars were for?



Thanks!
The calendar on the left is May 1962 and the right one is November 1975


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 12, 2015)

Good job miss! sadly its very secured now, so a heads up if anyones up that way, especially love the fork shot!


----------



## skankypants (Mar 12, 2015)

Super stuff...thanks for posting


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, it was sealed when I visited too
Nice work Stealth


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone!
I have had my fair share of fails on entry, and I wasn't expecting to get in here to be honest, but on the odd occasion I have had the luck of an unlocked door! 

Another heads up for anyone coming this way, Bottle Collectors has now been pulled down!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2015)

Fantastic stuff, an awesome set of photographs as usual!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 14, 2015)

this is very nice. Moody photography liked Mockingbird, I really like your style. Nice work


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2015)

Superb find and great photos.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 14, 2015)

Great shots there, good to see you got it. we went and couldn't, so just looked around the old buildings, we thought it was a shame that all the stuff had just been shoved into the out there to rot


----------

